# Terapod Lockdown



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

*









What we’ve done:*

Made our vivariums even better!

We’ve taken a second look at the runners for our sliding glass panels and decided to start fresh with them. We’ve redesigned our robust black runners to create a 3mm gap between our glass, meaning that now you can fit most universal viv locks.

*Why we’ve done it:*

Because we listen to our customers.

We originally designed our glass to sit as close together as possible with a mere 1mm gap. We did this to try and stop the escape of any live foods within the vivarium. Although we received good feedback about this in our prototyping stage, when we went to retail it was clear that we had made a mistake.

The gap between the glass was too small to fit any sliding glass lock and move the glass panes with ease. We spoke to many reptile keepers, experts and enthusiasts who said that the peace of mind of being able to lock their vivarium outweighed the benefits of our 1mm gap.

*When we’re doing it:
*
Now!

We have all of our new and improved runners in stock and ready to be deployed. We have a small amount of stock left with original runners, but within the next few weeks our new runners will be included as standard with every vivarium. 

*How you can make your current vivarium compatible:*

Just tell us.

When we decided to make the change to these new runners, we wanted to make sure that we helped out the people who brought this issue to light, and stuck with us through this teething problem.

This is why we are sending out new runners free of charge to anyone wanting to lock their Terapod vivarium.

If you are one of those valued customers then please don’t hesitate to send us an e-mail with proof of purchase attached, and we will get new runners to you right away.

: victory: - Terapod


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

You may want to point out to inexperienced keepers who insist on putting their baby colubrids into vivs that this gap is probably wide enough for snakes to escape from now.

Other than that it's good to see support for older models like the shoddy alignment of panels and now this.


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Where can I buy the new bigger vivs from? Was disappointed when not only did the site not launch when it was supposed to but also that I was unable to actually buy the product being advertised when it did

Thanks


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

When are the tall vivs up for grabs?

Got the money ready but noticed they still weren't up 

Pleeeease be soon!


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

I rang them a little under a week ago and they said "a couple of weeks max", apparently they are waiting on final packaging or something.

I too am interested in the pricing of these before I purchase my viv stack.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Terrapod Vivariums are brilliant, they will be well worth the wait.


----------



## Knarlynewt (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, new to this and looking for a viv for a Beardie, these look like what I need I think, I'll need to lock it as I have small kids. Could do with it soon but looks like it will be a couple of weeks yet, I assumed that countdown on your website was a countdown to them being available, was it just a gimmick then, it finished ages ago? Is there anything else I can get sooner? Don't think normal ones are tall enough for a Beardie, is that right? *confused!*


----------

